# One year later photo



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Tomorrow is my one year anniversary of my TT. I can't believe it's a year already! Here's a link to what my scar looks like now, if you can see it. I had an endoscopic thyroidectomy and there is just a slight discoloration around where my scar is, which I'm sure will continue to fade.










Some day I should get my pics together of the process, starting with what my scar looked like the day of my surger. It's come a long way.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Beautiful...hardly visible at all!!! That gives me hope! 

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks!
I uploaded another one with my scar outlined so you can see right where it is. It's lower than my neck wrinkles, lol!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

yep...still barely visible!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

i missed the entire thread on why you had surgery. I tried to figure out what happened but you had a lot of posts. can you please post on here telling the reason for your surgery so us new folks understand?

thank you


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

WOW, do they do many Endoscopically? That (you) look great!


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Bruce, I have Hashimoto's, diagnosed with hashitoxicosis and had a large, cold nodule with inconclusive FNA results. I had high TPO, high TSI, high uptake scan, high TSH...my labs were all over the place. Plus the fact of the large, cold nodule with weird FNA results made my decision to get it out very easy.



> WOW, do they do many Endoscopically?


Shellebean, my surgeon does most of his endoscopically. Very minimal scarring, small incision, I was in and out the same day, glued shut and no drain and all my parathyroids were intact. I highly recommend it if you have a surgeon who specializes in it. I spoke with three surgeons before having my surgery and I'm very happy with the results.


----------



## shellebean (Oct 12, 2011)

I am impressed. Don't know if I will need surgery or not yet. Have Hashimoto's, too along with nodules/cysts.
I'm liking that Endoscopic thing though!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Absolutely beautiful! Hope you are feeling as well too!


----------



## Brucergoldberg (May 23, 2011)

did they take the whole thing out? assuming they did. May i ask how long it took you before you felt better after your surgery?


----------



## McKenna (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks Webster!

Bruce, I had the whole thing out. The first surgeon I saw, the one who did my FNA, wanted to only take half. That was out of the question for me. I wanted the whole, diseased thing out. I scheduled surgery with a second surgeon, but that didn't work out because he left his hospital and I'm glad. He was going to do a traditional TT. The third surgeon, the one who did mine, specialized in endoscopic TTs. I feel like God had His hand in directing me to this surgeon b/c everything worked out so well. It was actually someone I knew personally, and his surgical assistant was a friend too. They took excellent care of me.

It took a while to feel better. I am on Armour (synthroid was a nightmare for me) and it needs to be titrated up slowly. I also had issues with my antibodies going higher after surgery so I went gluten free about 7 months ago, which brought my antibodies down and I also felt much better after that.

I still have some other issues going on that we're working on which are not thyroid related. But I don't regret my decision at all.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm late to this thread, but wow, you and your neck look fantastic! Very nice!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

McKenna said:


> Tomorrow is my one year anniversary of my TT. I can't believe it's a year already! Here's a link to what my scar looks like now, if you can see it. I had an endoscopic thyroidectomy and there is just a slight discoloration around where my scar is, which I'm sure will continue to fade.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, my goodness!! If you did not tell us, we wouldn't know. That is awesome!!

How are you feeling?


----------

